# Corn herbicides



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We will probably spray burndown for corn next week. Just wondering what people's total corn herbicide program insecticide will be this year both pre and or post


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

2,4D at v4 that's about it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

hillside hay said:


> 2,4D at v4 that's about it.


Must be nice! I think my total pkg of pre, post and fungicide at tassel is going to be about $75/acre and spray myself except for fungicide. I get a chance, I will look it up and post.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just off top of my hd for hebicides

conv corn $27 + $18 for insecticide

RR double stack corn $20 + $9 insecticide

RR beans $25


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> Just off top of my hd for hebicides
> conv corn $27 + $18 for insecticide
> RR double stack corn $20 + $9 insecticide
> RR beans $25


Beans are about $70 per acre too, LL on those. Things were cheap and simple here until we got water hemp!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Beans are about $70 per acre too, LL on those. Things were cheap and simple here until we got water hemp!


We've had waterhemp here for 20-25yrs??started becoming resistant to RU 6-8 yrs ago.

A Pre is the key here for waterhemp control especially in soys,as I'm sure you know.Used Sonic last few yrs with excelent control.Had one field I didn't even come back with a post spray.Flexstar is our normal post spray with RU in RR beans.

No Palmer Amarath here yet except what was drug in with CRP seed.Known as waterhemp on steroids.Can't wait  :angry:


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> We've had waterhemp here for 20-25yrs??started becoming resistant to RU 6-8 yrs ago.
> 
> A Pre is the key here for waterhemp control especially in soys,as I'm sure you know.Used Sonic last few yrs with excelent control.Had one field I didn't even come back with a post spray.Flexstar is our normal post spray with RU in RR beans.
> 
> No Palmer Amarath here yet except what was drug in with CRP seed.Known as waterhemp on steroids.Can't wait  :angry:


Water hemp has been here in bottom ground forever. Just went RR resistant in last couple of years and last year it exploded everywhere. Now it is also resistant to PPO's which is Flexstar, cobra, valor, etc. Our only defense now is a really hot pre residual and either LL or dicamba beans.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dug out my notes. Corn is a burn down pass of glyphosate, 2-4,d and Cinch ATZ and then a v5 pass of glyphosate , atrazine, and realm Q @54/acre. Fungicide @ brown silk of $30 including plane. Beans are burn down of glyphosate, canopy, sharpen, and cinch and early post of Liberty, cinch and task force @ $69/acre. Another shot of generic Liberty, grass killer, and fungicide @ R3 for $47 if needed.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What Is your rate of Realm Q


----------

